# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Roemheld Syndroom

## Ornalda

Wie kent of heeft het Roemheld Syndroom?

----------


## Famkes

Ik ben er sinds kort achter dat ik het Roemheld Syndroom heb. Wat wil je weten?

----------


## Ornalda

Ik wil graag zeker weten dat ik het heb, het zou me enorm helpen. Al jaren sukkel ik al met eetproblemen, en hartritmestoornissen,terwijl ik niets aan mijn hart schijn te hebben. En lucht,in darmen bv. Wil je mij er iets over vertellen?

----------


## Famkes

Mijn voornaamste klacht was dat mijn hart sneller ging slaan en ook "bonken" (harder slaan) na het eten. Ook sloeg mijn hart vaak over of klopte hij onregelmatig. Na het eten heb ik ook bijna altijd een opgezette buik, waardoor ik het soms ook benauwd heb. Allerlei klachten waar ik heel bang van werd, want je denkt dat er iets met je hart is. Ook werd ik 's nachts vaak wakker van dat gebonk en ik raakte dan vaak in paniek want dan dacht ik weer dat ik een hartaanval kreeg.
Ik ben een poosje geleden terecht gekomen bij de Praktijk voor Biologische Geneeskunde (www.pbg.nl). Daar doen ze een bloedonderzoek en kunnen ze precies zien waar je voedsel intoleranties liggen. Ik heb een streng dieet gevolgd en dat hielp. Geen gebonk meer, of in ieder geval veel minder. Langzamerhand mocht ik steeds wat voeding toevoegen, maar het blijft een behoorlijk lastig dieet moet ik eerlijk zeggen. Ik mag zoveel dingen niet eten.
Op een gegeven moment vertelde die mevrouw dat ik het Roemheld Syndroom had en dat heel veel vrouwen daar last van hebben. Ik ben daar toen op gaan Googelen en zodoende weet ik er een beetje vanaf. Het is absoluut ongevaarlijk en het heeft niks met je hart te maken. Door de zuren van bepaalde voeding krijg je lucht in je maag en darmen en dat drukt tegen je hart waardoor je allerlei klachten krijgt. Na 2 of 3 uurtjes is het weer voorbij (maar bij mij bleef het soms de hele nacht hangen, heel vervelend!).
Ook kwam ik er achter wat bij mij waarschijnlijk de oorzaak is: een verkeerde ademhaling. Ik heb deze klachten namelijk sinds ik een computerbaan heb. En nou heb ik bij mezelf gemerkt dat als ik achter de computer zit, dat ik dan mijn adem vaak inhoud en mijn buik hou ik ook strak. Die gaat niet heen en weer tijdens het ademen. Ik adem helemaal bovenin mijn longen. Dat is een soort automatisme geworden, ik heb het zelf niet door. Maar waarschijnlijk is dat de oorzaak. Ik ben nog niet zover dat ik daar wat aan gedaan heb. Ik denk dat sporten heel goed is (dan ga je vanzelf dieper ademhalen) en ademhalingsoefeningen (middenrif ademhaling). Ook minder achter de computer zitten en meer pauzes nemen zal beter zijn.
Dat was even in het kort mijn verhaal. Waar heb jij precies last van dan?

----------


## Ornalda

Dank je wel voor je reaktie, een herkenbaar verhaal.
Ik ben al diverse malen met een ambulance afgevoerd,omdat men dacht dat ik een hartinfarct had, maar steeds was het dat(gelukkig) niet, maar wel heftig ,hoor, 180 onregelmatige slagen per minuut, heel benauwend,ik kan dan ook niet meer lopen,dus als ik onderweg ben is dat heel vervelend, iedereen ziet dat je wat hebt,en wil helpen.
Ik slik via de cardioloog Tambocor, en als ik een aanval heb neem ik een tablet flecaïnide,en dan zakt het uiteindelijk wel.
Ik was 14 kilo afgevallen door bijna niet meer eten,nu eet ik 6 keer per dag kleine beetjes,en ben al weer 4 kilo aangekomen, maar mijn dikke darm zat vaak vol, waardoor ik een overvol gevoel had, alles omhoog werd gedrukt en hup, daar ging mijn hart weer.
Nu zorg ik,door Movicolon, dat mijn darm geleegd wordt iedere dag, en dat helpt tot nu toe!
Ik heb ook allerlei onderzoeken bij een natuurarts gehad en zij constateerde een overgroei aan bacterïen in mijn dunne darm.
Ik heb toen maanden lang geen suiker gegeten, geen koolhydraten en geen zuivel, ik werd er alleen nog maar nóg dunner van,en het heeft ook niets veranderd.
Nu eet ik weer "gewoon", ga vaak liggen na het eten, dat helpt ook, en eet ook heel veel dingen niet meer, geen zware kost, geen frituur, geen fruit, en hoop het zo onder controle te krijgen.
Laatst at ik een halve pizza, heel goed gekauwd, langzaam gegeten, maar helaas, dat leverde weer hartritmestoornissen op, gelukkig was ik thuis, en kan ik in alle rust afwachten tot het over gaat.
Ik durf veel minder weg te gaan dan voorheen, stel dat het weer gebeurt,maar ik probeer het steeds meer en ook dat gaat steeds beter.
Wat een nare aandoening toch!
Sterkte ermee, hoop dat je het onder controle kunt houden,één ding is zeker, het wordt nooit meer zoals het was !

----------


## Famkes

Is de Praktijk voor Biologische Geneeskunde dan niks voor jou? Daar kunnen ze aan je bloed precies zien welke dingen je wel en welke dingen je niet moet eten. Bij mij werkte het direct. Zodra ik met het dieet begonnen was had ik geen last meer van mijn hart. Bij mij zijn het vooral de gisten en de suikers waar ik last van heb. Dus een pizzabodem zit gist in en zal bij mij al niet gaan. Ook gewoon brood gaat niet, ik eet zuurdesembrood. Het zijn soms dingen die je helemaal niet verwacht.
Het vervelendste is inderdaad dat je er zo van in paniek kunt raken. Dat is ook mijn probleem. Ik ben ook altijd bang dat als ik ergens ben, mijn hart op hol slaat. Daarom durf ik ook bijna niet weg. Vooral lange stukken rijden doe ik eigenlijk al jaren niet. Heel vervelend. Je krijgt er gewoon een paniekstoornis bij.
Jij ook veel sterkte en mocht je nog eens willen mailen dan zie ik het wel!

----------


## Ornalda

Dank je wel dat je je probleem met me hebt willen delen, ikzelf heb er wel wat aan dat ik niet de enige ben, hoe jammer voor jou ook natuurlijk, maar ik voel me vaak zo onbegrepen, ook doktoren snappen het vaak niet en hebben er nog nooit van gehoord, jij heel veel succes en als je iets nieuws weet of een tip hebt, hoor ik het heel graag, zal ik ook doen!

----------


## Famkes

Ja, dat is goed. We moeten elkaar maar op de hoogte houden. Maar vergeet niet, er zijn nog veeeeeel meer mensen met deze klachten. Wij zijn echt niet de enige! En als je de gouden tip hebt gevonden waarmee het over is dan hoor ik het graag!

----------


## haelewyn

Hebben jullie nou soms ook 's ochtends last na een klein beetje melk bv ?
Deze ochtend had ik het nogal erg. Een uur later dan normaal de betablokker genomen, met een actimel erbij.
Aanvankelijk enkel verhoogde hartslag. Binnen de 2 a 5 minuten na de pil met het melkdrankje
begonnen de overslagen die na een tijdje tamelijk erg werden.
Bij mij gaan de overslagen soms weg door te beginnen rondwandelen, soms door een uurtje te slapen
(Als ik moe ben ), door een andere houding aan te nemen , .... Ik weet echt niet wat het veroorzaakt
maar vaak heb ik last bij het nemen van de betablokker op een lege maag. Ook al gehad na een stevige maaltijd.
Ook tijdens de nacht al last van gehad.

ik was onlangs ook 12 kg vermagerd maar kwam in de problemen doordat ik niet genoeg meer at.
Heb vaak rommelende en borrelende darmen en PDS.
in mijn leven zijn de klachten van overslaand hart al voor langere tijd weg geweest maar
het komt vaak terug in periodes van te weinig slapen.
paniekstoornis : hield ik er ook aan over maar dat gaat wel beter nu.

----------


## haelewyn

Op de linker zijde liggen is trouwens ook een uitlokkende factor voor mij. Mijn hart is aan de linkerkant
vergroot. 
Ik heb vaak, misschien dagelijks, last van een opgeblazen dikke darm.
Dat zou dus passen bij de klachten van Roemheld syndroom.

----------


## Famkes

> Hebben jullie nou soms ook 's ochtends last na een klein beetje melk bv ?
> Deze ochtend had ik het nogal erg. Een uur later dan normaal de betablokker genomen, met een actimel erbij.
> Aanvankelijk enkel verhoogde hartslag. Binnen de 2 a 5 minuten na de pil met het melkdrankje
> begonnen de overslagen die na een tijdje tamelijk erg werden.
> Bij mij gaan de overslagen soms weg door te beginnen rondwandelen, soms door een uurtje te slapen
> (Als ik moe ben ), door een andere houding aan te nemen , .... Ik weet echt niet wat het veroorzaakt
> maar vaak heb ik last bij het nemen van de betablokker op een lege maag. Ook al gehad na een stevige maaltijd.
> Ook tijdens de nacht al last van gehad.
> 
> ...


Ik mag sowieso geen melkproducten want daar krijg ik ook direct last van. Dus actimel zou ik niet drinken. Je kunt beter kruidenthee nemen (bijvoorbeeld brandnetelthee of pepermunt thee). Het schijnt dat rooibosthee ook slecht is. Ik neem het niet meer. Betablokkers begin ik niet aan. Medicijnen zijn helemaal slecht voor je lichaam en doen vaak meer kwaad dan goed.
Mijn darmen rommelen ook altijd en ik heb ook PDS. Je geeft aan dat het erger is als je te weinig slaapt. Is het dan niet verstandig om te zorgen dat je voldoende slaap krijgt? Ik merk bij mezelf dat als ik voor 12 uur in slaap val ik sowieso veel beter slaap en minder vaak wakker word.
Ik kan ook niet op mijn linkerzij liggen. Slaat mijn hart direct over. Ik heb het ook als ik zwem of als ik buk. Bepaalde bewegingen, heel vreemd.

----------


## Fam

Hallo allemaal,
'k Heb me speciaal aangemeld om even op dit onderwerp te reageren. Ook ik heb last van de combinatie maag- en darmklachten en extrasystolen en een gejaagd hart.
Ik heb het deze week weer echt kwaad. Deze nacht nauwelijks geslapen door darmkrampen en deze ochtend, tijdens het (mini)ontbijt weer extrasystolen en een hartslag die helemaal door het dak ging. Gevolg : weer paniek natuurlijk.
Ik moet al jaren heel er oppassen wat ik eet : geen zuivel, geen fruit, geen zware maaltijden, geen alcohol, koffie, thee of prik.....
Ondanks dit strikte dieet heb ik toch nog vrij vaak van die aanvallen. 
Net als bij sommigen heb ik ook last in bepaalde houdingen (bukken, draaien,...). Maar ook als er (zelf maar lichte) druk is op mijn buik of als ik mijn adem even inhoud.
Hoe gaat het met jullie intussen ? 
Hebben jullie het een beetje onder controle ?
xx
Fam

----------


## Ornalda

[sup[/sup]


> hallo allemaal,
> 'k heb me speciaal aangemeld om even op dit onderwerp te reageren. Ook ik heb last van de combinatie maag- en darmklachten en extrasystolen en een gejaagd hart.
> Ik heb het deze week weer echt kwaad. Deze nacht nauwelijks geslapen door darmkrampen en deze ochtend, tijdens het (mini)ontbijt weer extrasystolen en een hartslag die helemaal door het dak ging. Gevolg : Weer paniek natuurlijk.
> Ik moet al jaren heel er oppassen wat ik eet : Geen zuivel, geen fruit, geen zware maaltijden, geen alcohol, koffie, thee of prik.....
> Ondanks dit strikte dieet heb ik toch nog vrij vaak van die aanvallen. 
> Net als bij sommigen heb ik ook last in bepaalde houdingen (bukken, draaien,...). Maar ook als er (zelf maar lichte) druk is op mijn buik of als ik mijn adem even inhoud.
> Hoe gaat het met jullie intussen ? 
> Hebben jullie het een beetje onder controle ?
> Xx
> fam

----------


## Ornalda

Hallo Fam, 
Na jaren van puzzelen wat wel en niet te eten ,heb ik af een toe een paar goede weken, maar dan gebeurt er in een keer iets, waardoor weet ik dan nooit, en hetbis weer oorlog van binnen, en moet ik erg opletten ,weinig eten, licht eten, anders slaat mijn hart weer op hol,en dan kun je er donder op zeggen dat het een aantal dagen weer gaat gebeuren. Ik ga dan zo min mogelijk weg, als het dan gebeurt ben ik liever thuis, geduldig wachten tot het over gaat, maar ik zou er alles voor over hebben om hier vanaf te komen!
Eens hoop ik nig op een oplossing, tot die tijd zorg ik dat ik genoeg rust krijg en matig eet, en vooral lichte kost.
Ik eet geen brood, alleen glutenvrije crackers, geen melkproducten, geen rood vlees, geen peulvruchten, geen boerenkool, spruitjes, allemaal uitlokkers. Je blijft er wel slank bij, dat is het enige positieve aan dit verhaal!
Succes, fam,hoop dat het beter met je zal gaan!
Groet, Ornalda

----------

